# Heated mirror question...2006 GMC



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Well found out the hard way that my new to me 2006 sierra has power mirrors but not heated. Damn did they suck during the storm backing up. Do these trucks have everything needed to run heated mirrors at the doors if they didnt come with them? It has a heated rear window switch on the dash. I see some nice power heated towing mirrors on ebay just wana make sure they will work. Anyone had this problem?


----------



## johnslawn (Nov 13, 2006)

Wondering the same thing. Have same trk/yr. With west coast mirrors


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

For the west coast mirrors look up Hadley 4way mirrors. I got a set for $360 with power and heat. You have to have some mechanical and electrical skills to do the install though.


----------



## johnslawn (Nov 13, 2006)

Not a problem buying mirrors, want to know if wire for heated mirrors is in door from factory already.


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

If you get a set of factory mirrors that have the turn signal in the mirror, those are heated mirrors, i have them on my truck, and yes it is already pre-wired for them. Just turn on the rear defrost to activate the heated mirrors. Best money you'll ever spend. Trust me.


----------



## Rotator911 (Mar 16, 2006)

my 03 gmc 2500 hd was set up 4 heated and turn signal mirrors inside the doors.I picked up after market heated mirrors and they worked fine.


----------



## johnslawn (Nov 13, 2006)

Crap. I bought truck used. Don't know if turn signal mirrors were on trk from fact. I have rear defrost tho.
And power mirror control on door. Guess I will need to take panel off.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

HOLD UP! 
Before you go buying new mirrors answer these questions!

1. Do you have the VYU plow prep? The beacon light switch is the best clue.
2. Do you have the DL-3 mirrors? Check your RPO list in the glovebox.
If you have a 2500 and have the rear defroster you should have heated mirrors also.
Not sure if the west coast/camper mirrors are heated/pre-wired.

Read this:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=24273&highlight=heated+mirrors

Your mirrors heating pad has prob. failed. A common issue.
Easy to replace yourself. Read that link.


----------



## ivans snow plow (Oct 15, 2008)

I have 1999 GMC sierra 2500 extended cab w/o rear defrost and I’m thinking to get heated mirror and my truck is prewired from factory for heated mirrors, but I don’t have rear defrost so how do I turn them on? Do I need to run additional wires? Please help thanks


----------

